
Australian university: Aussie accent is result of generations of heavy drinking - Bud
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3292648/The-Australian-alphabet-formed-drunken-speech-settlers.html
======
oska
There's a reason this guy (and story) showed up three times on
/r/badlinguistics in the last two days [1], [2], [3]. Because what he's saying
is rubbish. The discussion at [3] links to the refutation [4].

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/badlinguistics/comments/3qh1jj/gday...](https://www.reddit.com/r/badlinguistics/comments/3qh1jj/gday_mate_lazy_australian_accent_caused_by/)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/badlinguistics/comments/3qmt1l/aust...](https://www.reddit.com/r/badlinguistics/comments/3qmt1l/australia_we_need_to_talk_about_the_way_we_speak/)

[3]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/badlinguistics/comments/3qo63v/ling...](https://www.reddit.com/r/badlinguistics/comments/3qo63v/linguists_respond_to_frenkels_claims_about/)

[4] [http://blogs.crikey.com.au/fullysic/2015/10/29/when-media-
ge...](http://blogs.crikey.com.au/fullysic/2015/10/29/when-media-gets-drunk-
on-absurdity-and-tries-to-tell-us-we%E2%80%99re-the-ones-who-sound-
drunk/?wpmp_switcher=mobile)

------
Bud
(Title borrowed from SFgate's version of this article, because the title of
this version was far too long to fit in Hacker News' allowed space for
titles.)

